# A mentalidade fechada dos portugueses em questões meteorológicas



## tozequio (24 Set 2006 às 11:41)

Reparem só num comentário retirado do portugaldiario feito por 1 leitor na notícia do Helene a poder provocar ventos e onduação forte nos Açores, e que penso que ilusta bem o completo desprezo que os portugueses dão á meteorologia.



> Pois é! Agora os noticiários só tentam amedrontar as pessoas com estas coisas porque não têm mais nada para dizer. Deixem-se destes pânicos porque não vale a pena. É sempre a mesma coisa fazem um alarido desgraçado e depois nada acontece. Quando não dizem nada somos todos apanhados despervenidos. Realmente não sei onde está o grau de equidade das noticias, e da proteção civil.
> Já agora alguém me sabe dizer para que serve a proteção civil... é que ainda não percebi bem qual é o seu papel no meio disto tudo



Algum comentário?


----------



## LUPER (24 Set 2006 às 11:46)

tozequio disse:


> Reparem só num comentário retirado do portugaldiario feito por 1 leitorna notícia do Helene a poder provocar ventos e onduação forte nos Açores, e que penso que ilusta bem o completo desprezo que os portugueses dão á meteorologia.
> 
> 
> 
> Algum comentário?



É o tipico portugues das telenovelas, enfim depois de comerem com a desgraça em cima, talvez aí percebam as coisas     .


----------



## Angelstorm (24 Set 2006 às 12:03)

É a mentalidade do povo que temos.
E a tendência é para piorar.
Acho que se aplica aqui o ditado "preso por ter cão e preso por não ter cão", por isso é que penso que o IM tem sempre relutância em dar aviso cá para fora.


----------



## Rog (24 Set 2006 às 12:04)

LUPER disse:


> É o tipico portugues das telenovelas, enfim depois de comerem com a desgraça em cima, talvez aí percebam as coisas     .



Não sabem o significado da palavra prevenção.
"Homem prevenido vale por dois" já diziam os mais velhos...


----------



## tozequio (24 Set 2006 às 12:17)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Não sabem o significado da palavra prevenção.
> "Homem prevenido vale por dois" já diziam os mais velhos...



Eu acho que não é só isso, é também o desprezo pela meteorologia e, num plano mais abrangente, pela capacidade destrutiva da Natureza. Quando houver uma catástrofe causada por algo fora do controlo dos Homens aqui neste cantinho à beira-mar plantado, as pessoas vão começar a pensar de maneira diferente...


----------



## Rog (24 Set 2006 às 12:23)

tozequio disse:


> Eu acho que não é só isso, é também o desprezo pela meteorologia e, num plano mais abrangente, pela capacidade destrutiva da Natureza. Quando houver uma catástrofe causada por algo fora do controlo dos Homens aqui neste cantinho à beira-mar plantado, as pessoas vão começar a pensar de maneira diferente...



Esse desprezo começa nas notícias que são transmitidas para o público por exemplo através dos telejornais. É o exemplo perfeito de como se consegue reduzir esta ciência a uns meros comentários, amanhã chove amanhã dá sol. Quanto ao tempo por Portugal, temos sido muito poupados pela Natureza, e catástrofes só acotecem aos outros, e isto digo, é em tudo...


----------



## ACalado (24 Set 2006 às 16:49)

essa pessoa para mim é um verdadeiro inculto  ve-se bem que esse é o tipo de pessoa que pensa  que o mal so acontece aos outros, enfim sem comentários   
e se por acaso  essa pessoa visitar o nosso forum aqui deixo a função dos agentes de protecção civil (onde me irei inserir mais tarde) no padrão nacional para ele ficar a saber o que é a protecção civil
"A Protecção Civil é a actividade desenvolvida pelo estado e pelos cidadãos com a finalidade de prevenir os riscos colectivos inerentes a situações de acidente grave, catástrofe ou calamidade, de origem natural ou tecnológica, e de atenuar os seus efeitos e socorrer as pessoas em perigo, quando aquelas situações ocorram"

"actividade desenvolvida pelo estado e pelos cidadãos"
todos nós somos agentes de protecção civil uns directamente e outros indirectamente"
desculpem o desabafo mas tb temos de ver que nem tudo está mal ao nivel da prevenção, protecção, e socorro no nosso país


----------



## Minho (24 Set 2006 às 17:00)

Comentários????
*
Sem Comentários!!!*


----------



## dj_alex (24 Set 2006 às 17:03)

Minho disse:


> Comentários????
> *
> Sem Comentários!!!*



Realmente..não há mt a dizer....Pode ser que qql dia nao tenhamos tanta sorte como aquela que estamos a ter agora nos açores..é so uma questão de tempo até uma desgraça acontecer...


----------



## Minho (24 Set 2006 às 19:21)

dj_alex disse:


> Realmente..não há mt a dizer....Pode ser que qql dia nao tenhamos tanta sorte como aquela que estamos a ter agora nos açores..é so uma questão de tempo até uma desgraça acontecer...



São os famosos períodos de retorno....


----------



## Seringador (25 Set 2006 às 10:17)

Nem comento


----------



## Bruno Campos (25 Set 2006 às 10:26)

enfim... sem comentários... 

mas os nossos serviços e os nossos meios de comunicação tb n ajudam nada


----------



## Santos (25 Set 2006 às 13:11)

tozequio disse:


> Reparem só num comentário retirado do portugaldiario feito por 1 leitor na notícia do Helene a poder provocar ventos e onduação forte nos Açores, e que penso que ilusta bem o completo desprezo que os portugueses dão á meteorologia.
> 
> Algum comentário?



Ou será que as pessoas já não acreditam em nada e em ninguém, fartas que estão de ser enganadas por todos os flancos...


----------



## kimcarvalho (26 Set 2006 às 00:31)

Realmente, é como diz o Santos, muito trauma, por tantos enganos nos mais diversos temas levando-nos, de uma forma geral, a um cepticismo total contra tudo e contra todos. No caso particular o IM tem muitas culpas no cartório pelas suas fracas previsões, ou até quiçá, pela tão depauperada apresentação no pequeno ecrã dos espaços de previsão metereológica. Tudo junto, leva a uma descredibilização quase total em tudo o que tenha o sabor meteo.


----------



## Seavoices (26 Set 2006 às 00:32)

Essas mesmas pessoas, são as mesmas que depois mais tarde, quando um furacão lhe destruir o tecto que lhe serve de abrigo vão para a televisão dizer exactamente o contrário do que está a dizer aí, ou seja, que as autoridades não avisaram, que os bombeiros foram ineficazes (claro, então a protecção civil não serve para nada nem as autoridades precisam de coordenação, cada um vira-se para o seu lado e pronto) e depois ainda têm o desplante de EXIGIR uma casa ao governo.

É o país que temos e a metalidade pastilha elástica que se encontra massificada neste paraíso. Por isso não vamos para a frente!


----------



## Chingula (5 Mai 2009 às 16:30)

tozequio disse:


> Reparem só num comentário retirado do portugaldiario feito por 1 leitor na notícia do Helene a poder provocar ventos e onduação forte nos Açores, e que penso que ilusta bem o completo desprezo que os portugueses dão á meteorologia.
> 
> 
> 
> Algum comentário?



Independentemente da ignorância manifestada, compete a cada um de nós ter uma postura diferente, em relação a tanta coisa que desconhecemos.
Em relação à Meteorologia devemos ter uma postura de humildade e estar disponível para aprendermos sempre...uns com os outros, especialmente com quem nos possa orientar e ensinar por "amor à Arte".
Um lema interessante, ligado à Protecção Civil que devemos respeitar, embora possa ter as suas limitações e defeitos (como cada um de nós):
              Aprender para saber
              Saber para prever
              Prever para prevenir
              Prevenir para não ter que remediar...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Mai 2009 às 22:49)

Enfim, sem comentários!

O que interessa são as novelas. 

Também existe uma imensa falta de cultura meteorologica no nosso país. Se não os amigos reparem. Quando estive em Braga durante a Páscoa, ouvi um comentário de duas mulheres sobre os Açores, em que uma dizia à outra: "Nos Açores só chove ou faz Terramotos", certamente não são os Açores que eu conheço.


----------



## Snifa (5 Mai 2009 às 23:01)

Realmente sem comentários....

A televisão também não ajuda nada....Penso que falta mais rigor  na apresentação dos boletins meteorológicos...é tudo muito vago muito gráfico.....muito à pressa....

Ainda me lembro bem  nos anos 70/80 em que havia um espaço só para o boletim meteorológico e era sempre depois do telejornal, apresentado pelo Anthimio de Azevedo, Costa Alves entre outros que agora não me recordo o nome...eles  explicavam ás pessoas porque ia estar mau tempo ou trovoadas, vagas de calor....com as imagens de satélite , mostravam como se interpretava cartas sinópticas...

Penso que é muito importante a figura do  meteorologista na televisão  e haver um boletim meteorológico em que se possa explicar mais um bocadinho ao público as variantes meteorológicas e porque acontecem determinados fenómenos...ser um espaço não só de informação mas também de alguma aprendizagem....

Agora até os jornalistas "apresentam" o tempo......com o aumento da técnologia e recursos a informação e a explicação/esclarecimento pioraram em vez de melhorar.....

A rtp 1 no programa Portugal Directo ainda tem meteorogistas a apresentar o tempo mas é tudo demasiado rápido......


Porque é que programas destes deixaram de existir....?
E não foi assim há tanto tempo.....este quatro estações apresentado pelo Anthimio de Azevedo é de 1994 :



Que saudades...de ver a informação meteorológica na televisão como deve ser mostrada!


----------



## Veterano (5 Mai 2009 às 23:05)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Também existe uma imensa falta de cultura meteorologica no nosso país. Se não os amigos reparem. Quando estive em Braga durante a Páscoa, ouvi um comentário de duas mulheres sobre os Açores, em que uma dizia à outra: "Nos Açores só chove ou faz Terramotos", certamente não são os Açores que eu conheço.



  Criam-se alguns mitos, que aliados à falta de cultura de ainda grande parte da nossa população, provocam afirmações desta laia...

  Ou seja, só se retém aquilo que é menos bom, pessimismo e tristeza misturados, a sina (para já) do povo português!


----------



## Rtrinda (8 Mai 2009 às 13:15)

De facto tozequio os portugueses de uma forma geral convivem mal com os fenómenos climáticos, mas o que aqui na minha opinião deveremos fazer não é somente afirmarmos a tacanhice passe a expressão de uma forma geral dos portugueses relativo a questões metrológicas, mas o porquê que os portugueses encaram assim estes avisos da protecção civil ou do Instituto da Meteorologia????
E na minha opinião o povo português encara assim a meteorologia devido ao excesso de informação sensacionalista de como a informação da protecção civil e do instituto de meteorologia é trabalhada pelos meios de comunicação nomeadamente pelos canais de Televisão, ao Povo Português ainda se perdoa alguma falta de conhecimento ou ignorância  pois todos nos sabemos que temos uma população idosa e com índices escolares em Media baixos, por isso não podemos exigir a toda a população que tenha conhecimentos meteorológicos quase científicos, mas não se perdoa e deve-se exigir que quem dá as noticias sobre meteorologia tenha o mínimo de conhecimento daquilo que está a falar e que essa mesma pessoa não seja tendenciosa e sensacionalista, felizmente em Portugal continental e ate nas ilhas não temos fenómenos climáticos super extremos que ponham em causa a saúde e segurança das populações mas em todas as regras existem excepções e nestes casos tanto a Protecção civil como o Instituto de Meteorologia fazem o seu trabalho, depois a forma como essa informação é dada ou informada é que é feita de forma errada no meu entender, pois por exemplo este ano tivemos durante uma semana de frio em Janeiro volto a repetir frio em Janeiro, directos de noticiários, debates, noticias género um jornalista em directo andar com um termómetro pela rua e por locais fechados para dizer género-em casa estão 15 graus agora sai a rua estão 6º graus sabe o que temos de fazer???? Vestir roupa quente( só faltava dizer também e para tomarem banho antes de sair de casa também convêm)e por outro lado em Março tivemos temperaturas mais elevadas á que tivemos em Abril e possivelmente a que vamos ter em Maio tivemos valores de humidade do ar muito baixos que nem no Verão se verificam(uma situação totalmente anómala) que provocou em Portugal montes de incêndios um deles no Parque Peneda Geres( que por sinal é a zona mais Atlântica e húmida de Portugal continental) e os meios de comunicação praticamente nada informaram nada referiram comparativamente ao que fizeram com a tal onda de frio em pleno Janeiro, mais  mas a protecção civil fez o seu trabalho pois informou quem deveria informar de que Portugal estava com risco elevado para Fogos florestais, mas a forma como essa informação chegou a maioria da população é que foi quase nula, temos de ter a noção que o Povo Português muitos deles principalmente a população idosa, não tem Internet, não lêem livros, não estão informados e o único meio para se manterem informados é a TV e quando essa mesma TV passa 50 minutos de um Telejornal a dizer que está a fazer frio em Bragança em Janeiro ou que está a fazer calor em Beja em Agosto e depois quando faz um calor muito elevado em Março onde não chove e não há humidade e temos o uma Reserva Natural(Peneda Geres) de paisagem Atlântica quase única em Portugal a arder e ninguém nada diz, é natural que a credibilidade desses mesmos canais pois as pessoas não são totalmente Ignorantes e sabem que 2+2=4 , essa mesma credibilidade fica muito baixa e as pessoas passam a reagir como esse senhor fez no PortugalDiario. 
Mas isto tem custos e riscos muito elevados pois isto é como a historia do Pedro e do Lobo, poderá haver um dia em que Portugal seja fustigado por algo mais perigoso e não tenham sido tomadas as medidas preventivas e correctivas necessárias para precaver as populações ou ao serem tomadas as Populações não aderirem .


----------



## cardu (8 Mai 2009 às 17:27)

pois, na cidade onde esse tipo vive devia chover a potes durante 12 horas seguidas e haver montes de deslizamentos de terras como se vê na america do sul e nem digo mais nada porque senão ainda sou expulso deste fórum...

bem hajam aos fãs da meteorologia

abraços


----------



## psm (8 Mai 2009 às 17:39)

cardu disse:


> pois, na cidade onde esse tipo vive devia chover a potes durante 12 horas seguidas e haver montes de deslizamentos de terras como se vê na america do sul e nem digo mais nada porque senão ainda sou expulso deste fórum...
> 
> bem hajam aos fãs da meteorologia
> 
> abraços





Mas que comentário é este, em relação ao topico em questão?

Está ciente da afirmação que fez? 

Gostava de viver num sitio onde houve-se um deslizamento de terras e que a casa onde vive sofresse danos desse mesmo deslizamento?tem consciencia do que escreveu?


----------



## Veterano (8 Mai 2009 às 17:46)

psm disse:


> Mas que comentário é este, em relação ao topico em questão?
> 
> Está ciente da afirmação que fez?
> 
> Gostava de viver num sitio onde houve-se um deslizamento de terras e que a casa onde vive sofresse danos desse mesmo deslizamento?tem consciencia do que escreveu?



  Peço desculpa de intervir, mas os tópicos a meu ver são para expressarmos a nossa opinião, mas sempre dentro dos limites do bom-senso. Concordo com o psm que alguém se excedeu, temos que usar de prudência e evitar a provocação gratuita...


----------



## Teles (8 Mai 2009 às 17:55)

De facto, por vezes supreende me a tamanha ignorância de certos membros deste forum e certas afirmações descabidas,em relação a certos temas deste forum, como exemplo o comentário acima menciondado pelo forista cardu, deixa-me triste, que alguem não tem a noção dos perigos causados por aquele tipo de afirmações,que para mim não passam de uma infantilidade e falta de civismo


----------



## cardu (8 Mai 2009 às 20:47)

Eu apenas quis dizer que em relação ao individuo que despreza as informações da mateorologia que se um dia possa acontecer uma grande catastrofe no sítio onde vive, então nunca mais vai menosprezar as informações meteorologicas....


----------



## Mjhb (9 Mai 2009 às 09:03)

Os portugueses não dão ouvidos a quem sabe.

Eu não me posso queixar muito, pois cá em casa estamos sempre informados meteorológicamente.

Já na escola, alguns dos meus colegas não ligamor exemplo, ainda ontem aqui em Viseu, estava um neblina bem cerrada; e os meus colegas 
 "manha de nevoeiro, tarde de Soalheiro". Por acaso ao anoitecer até esteve céu limpo, mas quentas vezes já aconteceu isso naão se realizar???

É a mesma coisa que dizer que se me doem os joelhos na madrugada seguinte irá chover( nas aldeias nos suburbios de Viseu é frequente).


----------



## Chingula (9 Mai 2009 às 15:14)

Pedro disse:


> Os portugueses não dão ouvidos a quem sabe.
> 
> Eu não me posso queixar muito, pois cá em casa estamos sempre informados meteorológicamente.
> 
> ...



Convencionou-se, em Meteorologia, que há Nevoeiro quando a visibilidade horizontal ( V.H. - Parâmetro que define a transparência da atmosfera à superfície) for inferior a 1000 metros. Será Neblina quando a visibilidade reduzida, em ar humido, for superior a 1000 metros. Quando a visibilidade for reduzida, em ar seco, estamos perante Bruma. Quando ocorre precipitação há redução da visibilidade, mas simultaneamente pode ocorrer Neblina ou Nevoeiro.
A frase "manhâ de nevoeiro, tarde de Soalheiro"...tem a sua razão de ser, mas apenas em certas condições meteorológicas...é como... "nem tudo o que brilha é ouro..." - mas...o ouro brilha.
Como é de Viseu tenho uma curiosidade...a de saber até que ponto é perceptível o incremento de Nevoeiros, na região, após a construção da barragem da Aguieira?

Cumpts


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Mai 2009 às 19:23)

Olá a todos 

Há vários factores a ter em conta quando se diz que em Portugal não há sensibilidade devido à fraca receptividade a certas questões; se a meteorologia é uma delas acredito que a culpa não morra solteira, se bem que acho que isto faz parte de um ciclo vicioso que envolve quem informa e quem é informado.
Recordo o tipo de programação da década de 80, de 90 e fazendo uma possível comparação com a presente década, refiro-me obviamente (sem fugir ao tema) aos boletins meteorológicos, acho que os portugueses atribuem cada vez menos importância a estas coisas do tempo e isto talvez se explique porque:

_Se antes o boletim meteorológico era emitido após o telejornal, cuja sua duração raramente excedia os 30 minutos e os telespectadores mesmo que não acompanhassem o noticiário sabiam que a informação do tempo seria emitida após o seu término, hoje isso não acontece. Nunca sabemos da sua exacta duração!

_Se antes o boletim meteorológico era emitido independentemente do telejornal com apresentadores notoriamente habilitados a desenvolver em pormenor o estado do tempo incluindo informação extra como o porquê da existência de tais condições meteorológicas, hoje o mesmo é muitas vezes apresentado pelo apresentador do noticiário e outras por um profissional da área, estando nestes dois casos, envolvido o factor tempo disponível (muito curto) para este tipo de informação (que não passa de muito básica) que habitualmente antecede um tipo de programação com maior audiência e bem mais rentável para o canal, o que pode levar a que:
_Se o canal detecta através de sondagem que determinado programa não tem uma audiência substancial (tal como o boletim meteorológico), obviamente deixa de ser rentável para a Estação e a preocupação com a qualidade deste deixa de ser uma prioridade o que consequentemente empobrece o seu conteúdo contribuindo desta forma para o desinteresse dos telespectadores. 

Deduzo que seja isto o que se passa!


----------



## Vince (17 Mai 2009 às 22:20)

joseoliveira disse:


> _Se o canal detecta através de sondagem que determinado programa não tem uma audiência substancial (tal como o boletim meteorológico), obviamente deixa de ser rentável para a Estação e a preocupação com a qualidade deste deixa de ser uma prioridade o que consequentemente empobrece o seu conteúdo contribuindo desta forma para o desinteresse dos telespectadores.




Começo pela mentalidade fechada. Acho que não se trata disso, trata-se de pouco conhecimento, mas isso é um problema transversal da sociedade portuguesa e muito acentuado nas áreas cientificas entre outras. Só o tempo e um bom ensino tratará disso. 

E quanto ao interesse ou das audiências. Isso é um falso mito, basta ver as televisões estrangeiras e os recursos que muitas delas gastam na sua programação de meteorologia, muitas tem até meteorologistas nos quadros para o efeito, adquirem produtos sofisticados de software e passam meteorologia em horário nobre. E não é uma questão de Portugal ser diferente, que não o é. Por exemplo o site do IM é o mais visitado da administração pública logo a seguir ao das Finanças. E vemos a carga brutal a que estão sujeitos os servidores do IM de cada vez que há um evento significativo. Para mim a questão da TV é apenas miopia dos vários canais que desde há anos apenas se preocupam com telenovelas e concursos, a meteorologia é apenas uma vítima entre muitas outras até mais importantes.


----------



## Veterano (17 Mai 2009 às 23:03)

joseoliveira disse:


> Olá a todos
> 
> _Se antes o boletim meteorológico era emitido após o telejornal, cuja sua duração raramente excedia os 30 minutos e os telespectadores mesmo que não acompanhassem o noticiário sabiam que a informação do tempo seria emitida após o seu término, hoje isso não acontece. Nunca sabemos da sua exacta duração!



 Principalmente no Inverno, sigo a informação meteorológica divulgada pela TVE, às 20,45 horas, depois do Telediario. Sempre à hora certa, informação quanto baste, fica-se com uma ideia correcta das condições actuais e futuras.

 Em Portugal, desde que o boletim à noite deixou de ter hora definida, afastou de certeza muitos portugueses, só de manhã cedo a informação do tempo assume algum realce.

 Talvez este tópico de devesse chamar " A mentalidade fechada dos *media* portugueses em questões meteorológicas ".


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Mai 2009 às 21:08)

Olá a todos



Vince disse:


> Começo pela mentalidade fechada. Acho que não se trata disso, trata-se de pouco conhecimento, mas isso é um problema transversal da sociedade portuguesa e muito acentuado nas áreas cientificas entre outras. Só o tempo e um bom ensino tratará disso.
> 
> E quanto ao interesse ou das audiências. Isso é um falso mito, basta ver as televisões estrangeiras e os recursos que muitas delas gastam na sua programação de meteorologia, muitas tem até meteorologistas nos quadros para o efeito, adquirem produtos sofisticados de software e passam meteorologia em horário nobre. E não é uma questão de Portugal ser diferente, que não o é. Por exemplo o site do IM é o mais visitado da administração pública logo a seguir ao das Finanças. E vemos a carga brutal a que estão sujeitos os servidores do IM de cada vez que há um evento significativo. Para mim a questão da TV é apenas miopia dos vários canais que desde há anos apenas se preocupam com telenovelas e concursos, a meteorologia é apenas uma vítima entre muitas outras até mais importantes.



Sim, existe pouco conhecimento porque boa parte dele é captado do meio que a maioria da população (portuguesa) utiliza como referência para estar informada que é a TV, e indirectamente é devido ao muito tempo que lhe dedica independentemente do grau de qualidade da sua programação.
Se por exemplo o site do IM é um dos mais visitados da administração pública, creio que a grande maioria de quem o visita não abordaria a meteorologia de uma forma tão infeliz tal como um comentário de rua já aqui referido! 




Veterano disse:


> Principalmente no Inverno, sigo a informação meteorológica divulgada pela TVE, às 20,45 horas, depois do Telediario. Sempre à hora certa, informação quanto baste, fica-se com uma ideia correcta das condições actuais e futuras.
> 
> Em Portugal, desde que o boletim à noite deixou de ter hora definida, afastou de certeza muitos portugueses, só de manhã cedo a informação do tempo assume algum realce.



Quanto à informação meteorológica da TVE após o Telediario, já vi algumas vezes e não tem comparação possível; é realmente muito mais completo.


----------

